# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  Ռուսաստանի վարած քաղաքականության դրական և բացասական կողմերը

## Norton

> Պուտինին հալալա... բայց արի ու տես, որ Գարի Գասպարովը որոշեց զբաղվել քաղաքականությամբ...ու դեմ է կանգնել Պուտինին, չնայած իրա հարցը արագ լուծվեց... ասում եմ, հալալա Պուտինին...


Հետաքրքիրա Պուտինի ինչովա հալա՞լ, դու ռուս ժողովրդի տեսակետն է՞ս արտահայտում հիմա:
Ի գիտություն կասպարովը դեռ քաղաքականությունում է, և Կասյանովի, Նեմցովի և այլ Ռուսաստանի ապագայով մտահոգ լիդերենով ղեկավարում էն Սոլիդարնոսծ շարժումը, որը ռուսաստանում ավելի ու ավելի է հզորանում:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Հետաքրքիրա Պուտինի ինչովա հալա՞լ, դու ռուս ժողովրդի տեսակետն է՞ս արտահայտում հիմա:
> Ի գիտություն կասպարովը դեռ քաղաքականությունում է, և Կասյանովի, Նեմցովի և այլ Ռուսաստանի ապագայով մտահոգ լիդերենով ղեկավարում էն Սոլիդարնոսծ շարժումը, որը ռուսաստանում ավելի ու ավելի է հզորանում:


Դե սա քննարկելու համար կարող ենք նոր թեմա բացել...  :Smile: 
Հ.Գ. հետաքրքիր է, ազգությամբ ոչ ռուսը, ոնց կարա ի սրտե Ռուսաստանի ապագայով մտահոգվի?

----------


## Norton

> Դե սա քննարկելու համար կարող ենք նոր թեմա բացել...
> Հ.Գ. հետաքրքիր է, ազգությամբ ոչ ռուսը, ոնց կարա ի սրտե Ռուսաստանի ապագայով մտահոգվի?


Հետքրքիրա ազգությամբ, ոչ ռուսը ինչպես կարողա ասի Պուծինի հալալա: Տեսահորիզոնը որոշակի տարածությունից այն կողմ էլա պետք տարածել, Տուրոջան: :Wink:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Հետքրքիրա ազգությամբ, ոչ ռուսը ինչպես կարողա ասի Պուծինի հալալա: Տեսահորիզոնը որոշակի տարածությունից այն կողմ էլա պետք տարածել, Տուրոջան:


Հենց էսպես, ոնց ես ասեցի...
Դա կարծիք է... պարզապես ...

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման առանձնացվել է այլ թեմայից: Հաճախ շոշափովող թեմա է, կարող եք քննարկումներն անցկացնել այստեղ:*

----------


## Norton

Վազգ ջան , լավ էլի, կարծիք հարցնելը լավ բանա: Ես կոնկրետ սենց թեմա բացելու ցնակություն չունեի:

----------


## Elmo

> Վազգ ջան , լավ էլի, կարծիք հարցնելը լավ բանա: Ես կոնկրետ սենց թեմա բացելու ցնակություն չունեի:


թեման ես եմ բացել: Մոդերատորական կա գրած:

----------


## dvgray

իսկ որ՞ քաղաքականության մասին է խոսքը  :Think: :
…
սակայն ասեմ, որ ռուսական բոլոր տիպի քաղաքականություններից ՝ /ներքին, արտաքին, ազգային փոքրամասնություննրի հանդեպ, կրթական ոլորտի, բնական ռեսուրսների օգտագործման և այլն/  դրական եմ համարում միայն "Կուլտուրա" ալիքի վարած քաղաքականությունը ՝ իր ծրագրեի ընտրության ու այդ ծրագրերի որակի մասով: 
մնցած բոլոր տիպի քաղաքականությունները բացասական են, կամ զրո:

----------

Rammer (08.07.2009)

----------


## Rammer

Ռուսական կայսրության հիմքում տոտալիտար, բռնապետակամ արժեքներ են: Եվ այն երկրներում, որտեղ նա հաստատում է իր դոմինանտությունը տարածում է այդ արժեքները: Մասնավորապես Հայաստանում:
Այդ իսկ պատճառով Հայաստանում դեմոկրտիա հաստատելոււ համար պետք է բացել ԿԳԲ-ի արխիվները և դուրս հանել ռուսական զորքրեը: Ցավոք քանի դեռ լուծված չէ Ղարաբաղի հարցը սա իրականացնել հնարավոր չի...

----------


## Rammer

> Հ.Գ. հետաքրքիր է, ազգությամբ ոչ ռուսը, ոնց կարա ի սրտե Ռուսաստանի ապագայով մտահոգվի?


Turojan ժամանակակից աշխարհում մարդու ազգությունը ոչինչ չի որոշում: Կա պետություն և քաղաքացիությունը: Քո ասած "ազգությունը" միշտ ստորադասվում է քաղաքացիությանը: Իսկ ընդհանարապես հիմա ազգությունը և քաղաքացիությունը նույնացվում է...Խոսքը չի վերաբերվում մարդու ծագման վայրին:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Այդ իսկ պատճառով Հայաստանում դեմոկրտիա հաստատելոււ համար պետք է բացել ԿԳԲ-ի արխիվները և դուրս հանել ռուսական զորքրեը: Ցավոք քանի դեռ լուծված չէ Ղարաբաղի հարցը սա իրականացնել հնարավոր չի...


Էդ որ դուք ուզում եք դեմոկրտաիա հաստատել... ես չեմ կարծում, որ այսօր մեր ժողովրդին ավելի անհրաժեշտ է դեմոկրատիա... պարզապես անհրաժեշտ է ազգային գաղափարախոսություն սկսել պրոպագանդել: Միայն ազգային հողի վրա հայը կլուծի իր հարցերը և միայն այդ հողի վրա հայը կարող է իրեն կատարյալ զգալ:




> Turojan ժամանակակից աշխարհում մարդու ազգությունը ոչինչ չի որոշում: Կա պետություն և քաղաքացիությունը: Քո ասած "ազգությունը" միշտ ստորադասվում է քաղաքացիությանը: Իսկ ընդհանարապես հիմա ազգությունը և քաղաքացիությունը նույնացվում է...Խոսքը չի վերաբերվում մարդու ծագման վայրին:


Ախպեր ջան ես չգիտեմ, թե դու որ մոլորակից ես իջել...
Բայց մեջբերեմ Սամվել Կարապետյանի հարցազրույցի հետևյալ հատվածը...




> *Panorama.am*- Ինչի՞ց է գալիս այդ ամենը: Ինչու՞ է մեզ մոտ բացակայում ազգայինը:
> 
> *Ս. Կարապետյան*- Կան ուժեր` դրսից, որոնց ձեռնտու է մեզ, իբրև ազգ, վերացնելը: Այդ ուժերը օգտագործում են մեր ներսի փչացվածությունը, հենվում են դրանց վրա: Անդեմ զանգվածը, ապազգային, այլասերված, փչացած զանգվածը, եթե ինքը ազգային չէ, ապա հասարակությանը չի կարող պիտանի լինել: Այն ուժերը, որոնց ձեռնտու է ազգերի ձուլումը, այլասերված վիճակը` այն էլ հնագույն ազգերի, հսկայական միջոցներ են ներդնում, որ ազգային կրթություն չստանան, ազգային արժեքներին չկառչեն և դրանցով դեպի դարերի խորքը քայլեր չանեն: Նրանք հենվում են մեր ազգի մեջ ապրող, հայի անուն-ազգանուն կրող այն անհատների վրա` նրանց ֆինանսավորելով, ուժ տալով, ովքեր որ արդեն լրիվ փչացել են: Այդ ուժերը գիտակցաբար են հենվում սրանց վրա: Մեր հասարակությունն այսօր իր մեջ այնքան բացիլներ ունի, որ դժվար չէ գտնել մարդկանց, որոնց ուղեղի փոխարեն աղիքներ են, ուղեղը գրպանի մեջ է: Դա ամենուրեք է, նույնիսկ պետական մակարդակում: Այսօրվա դրությամբ մենք լրջորեն արմատի խնդիր ունենք: Մեր արմատի չորացման համար աշխատող ուժերը լուրջ արդյունքների են հասել: Մեզ խորթացնում են մեր հայրենիքից: Երբ որ հուշարձանները վատ են վերականգնվում, դրա անդրադարձն է:
> 
> *Panorama.am* -Ի՞նչ անենք, որ չչորանա այդ արմատը:
> 
> *Ս. Կարապետյան* -Պետք է սնուցել բոլոր ազգային ուժերը, որոնք որ կվերակենդանացնեն, կվերականգնեն մեր ազգի նկարագիրը: 1991-ից սկսած մինչև օրս մշակույթի և կրթության ու գիտության նախարարները, որոնք տվյալ պարագայում ամենամեծ դերակատարությունն ունեն, իսկապես ժողովրդի ծոցից են դուրս եկել և լավագույնս արտահայտում են մեր ժողովրդի ազգային, բարոյական իրավիճակը: Հատուկ տիպեր չեն նրանք: Հայելու պես արտահայտում են մեր հասարակության ազգային նկարագիրը:


Ես չգիտեմ դու ինչ նկատի ունես ժամանակակից աշխարհ ասելով... գոնե գիտես հիմա ինչ է կատարվում Եվրոպայում?
Էդ մենակ ԱՄՆ-ն է, որի քաղաքացիները բազմազգ են ու այնտեղ չկա ազգություն հասկացողությունը: Մեկ մեկ ծիծաղս գալիս է, որ թե ոնց են հպարտ հպարտ ասում,"ես ԱՄՆի քաղաքացի եմ":

----------


## Արիացի

> Ի գիտություն կասպարովը դեռ քաղաքականությունում է, և Կասյանովի, Նեմցովի և այլ Ռուսաստանի ապագայով մտահոգ լիդերենով ղեկավարում էն Սոլիդարնոսծ շարժումը, որը ռուսաստանում ավելի ու ավելի է հզորանում:


Ոնց որ ՀԱԿ-ն ա Հայաստանում ավելի ու ավելի հզորանում:  :LOL:

----------

Invisible man (01.01.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Էդ որ դուք ուզում եք դեմոկրտաիա հաստատել... ես չեմ կարծում, որ այսօր մեր ժողովրդին ավելի անհրաժեշտ է դեմոկրատիա... պարզապես անհրաժեշտ է ազգային գաղափարախոսություն սկսել պրոպագանդել: Միայն ազգային հողի վրա հայը կլուծի իր հարցերը և միայն այդ հողի վրա հայը կարող է իրեն կատարյալ զգալ:
> 
> 
> Ախպեր ջան ես չգիտեմ, թե դու որ մոլորակից ես իջել...
> Բայց մեջբերեմ Սամվել Կարապետյանի հարցազրույցի հետևյալ հատվածը...
> 
> 
> Ես չգիտեմ դու ինչ նկատի ունես ժամանակակից աշխարհ ասելով... գոնե գիտես հիմա ինչ է կատարվում Եվրոպայում?
> Էդ մենակ ԱՄՆ-ն է, որի քաղաքացիները բազմազգ են ու այնտեղ չկա ազգություն հասկացողությունը: Մեկ մեկ ծիծաղս գալիս է, որ թե ոնց են հպարտ հպարտ ասում,"ես ԱՄՆի քաղաքացի եմ":


Մեզ դեմոկրատիա պետք չի? Դու կամ դաշնակ ես կամ էլ վազգենամանուկյանական չէ? Եթե քեզ դեմոկրատիա պետք չի ուրեմն քեզ պետք է ուրախացնեմ` դու ապրում ես մի երկրում որտեղ չկա դեմոկրտիա` չի գործում օրենք, մարդը ոչ մի արժեք չունի, ըստ էության բեսպրիդել է և ՀՀ քաղաքացին ստրուկ է... Եթե դեմոկրտաիան չի քո այսպես կոչված "ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը",  ուրմեն ստրկությունն է: Առաջ Հայաստան էլի  :LOL:  Էտ հզոր "ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը" հիմա շատ լավ քարոզվում է անհոգ եղիր...

Պարոն Ս. Կարապետյան շատ սխալ է ասում ու էլի ըստ էության աջակցում է այսօրվա հանցագործ ռեժիմին: Դա բռնապետության դասական քարոզչամեքենան է, որ իբր պայքարը ժողովրդի պայքարը չէ, այլ արտաքին չար բոբոնների որոնք ուզում են ոչնչացնել մեզ...Դե մեր դեպքում ավելի լավ բան քան վաղուց մոռացված ջհուդա-մասսոնների հին երգը չկարողացան էլի մտածել: 

Եթե չգիտես ինչ է ժամանակակից աշխարհը բա էլ ինչ գիտես ընդհանարպես եղբայր?
Եթե դու ասւոմ ես որ մենակ ԱՄՆ-ն է բազմանգ, ներիր բայց դու ապացուցում ես որ ոչ միայն քաղաքականությունը այդքան էլ մոտիկ չես, այլ չես տիրապատեում նույսին ամենատարածված, ամենահայտնի ու տեսնաելի ինֆորմացիաին...Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս բացիր Վիկիպեդիան տես Եվրոպական երկրուներում` օրինակ Ֆրանսիա, Գերմանիա ծագումով ինչ տաբեր քաղաքացիններ են ապրում...Կամ նայիր Ռուսաստանը, Չինաստանը...Միայն ԱՄՆ-??? :LOL: 
Եթե չես հասկանում թե ինչ է դեմոկրատիան, չես գնահատում դեմոկրատական արժեքնները պարզ է որ ծիծաղդ կգա ԱՄՆ-ի քաղաքացու վրա...Բայց շատ ուժեղ չծիծաղես իրենք շատ հզոր են կարող է դաժան պատասխան տան....

----------

Mephistopheles (08.07.2009), Norton (08.07.2009), Հայկօ (08.07.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Ոնց որ ՀԱԿ-ն ա Հայաստանում ավելի ու ավելի հզորանում:


Հասկանալի է...Քո հեգանանքով ուզւոմ ես ասել, որ ՀԱԿ-ը ըստ քեզ ոչ թե հզորանում է այլ թուլանում: Եթե ՀԱԿ-ը թուլանում է, ուրեմն հզորանում է ավազակապետությունը...
Զարմանալի է թե մարդ որ իրեն "Արիացի է" կոչում ուրախանում է, որ ըստ իր կարծիքի հզորանում է  քրեաօլիգարխիկ համակարգը...Կարծում եմ սա գոնե տխրելու պատճառ պետք է լիներ Արիացու համար...

----------

Norton (08.07.2009)

----------


## voter

> մեջբերեմ Սամվել Կարապետյանի հարցազրույցի հետևյալ հատվածը. Ս. Կարապետյան- Կան ուժեր` դրսից, որոնց ձեռնտու է մեզ, իբրև ազգ, վերացնելը:


Փող ունենալ ու գործ անելը դեռ չի նշանակում քաղաքականության կամ մարդկային հասարակության զարգացման սզբունքներից պատկերացում ունենալ։

Մասնավորաբար դրսի ուժերի դավադրությունների մասին խոսելը հասարակ հոգեկան խանգարման մասին է խոսում, երբ թվում է թե բոլորը քեզ հետապնդում են։ Դա սովորական հիվանդություն է այն մարդկանց համար, ովքեր իրենց ունեցվածքի կորստի վախ ունեն, առանձնապես անօրինական երկրներում, որտեղ ամեն րոպե կարող են քեզ զրկել ամեն ինչից եթե պապան քեզանից հիասթափվի...

----------


## voter

Ռուսաստանում քաղաքականություն երբեք չի վարվել ու չի էլ վարվի, նրանք դատապարտված են ռեսուրսների գերի լինել, որի առատությունը ուղղակի ներշնչում է ցանկացած ռուս ցարի զգացում որ անիմաստ է որևէ քաղաքաքանույթուն վարել, պետք է լավ գնով եղածը ծախել ու էժանով ԱՌՆԵԼ այն ամենը ինչ պետք է, ներառյալ քաղաքական դիվիդենտներ կամ հարաբերություններ։

Իսկ երբ կարևորվում է փողը ընկերություն, քաղաքականություն, տրամաբանություն և այլ -ությունները վերջանում են։

----------


## Rammer

> Ռուսաստանում քաղաքականություն երբեք չի վարվել ու չի էլ վարվի, նրանք դատապարտված են ռեսուրսների գերի լինել, որի առատությունը ուղղակի ներշնչում է ցանկացած ռուս ցարի զգացում որ անիմաստ է որևէ քաղաքաքանույթուն վարել, պետք է լավ գնով եղածը ծախել ու էժանով ԱՌՆԵԼ այն ամենը ինչ պետք է, ներառյալ քաղաքական դիվիդենտներ կամ հարաբերություններ։
> 
> Իսկ երբ կարևորվում է փողը ընկերություն, քաղաքականություն, տրամաբանություն և այլ -ությունները վերջանում են։


Ռուսատանը ունի շատ ռեսուրսններ ճիշտ է, կան շատ հարուստ ավելի ճիշտ ԿԱԻՆ շատ հարուստ օլիգարխներ, բայց Ռուսատանը հարուստ պետություն չի: Ռուսաստանը ունի հաստակ քաղաքականություն օրինակ Կովկասի վերաբերյալ և դա շատ ակնհայտ ասվեց և ցույց տրվեց ամբողջ աշխարհին: Փորձում էր իրականացնել որոշ քայլեր աշրհաքաղաքական ոլորտում,  այլն էլ  ճգնաժամը շատ ուժեղ հարվածեց: Քաղաքական դիվիդենտենրի համար այդքան փող չունի: Մաքսիմում այդ առումով ինչ փորձեցին անել Ղրղզստանն էր ,այլն էլ չստացվեց...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էդ որ դուք ուզում եք դեմոկրտաիա հաստատել... ես չեմ կարծում, որ այսօր մեր ժողովրդին ավելի անհրաժեշտ է դեմոկրատիա... պարզապես անհրաժեշտ է ազգային գաղափարախոսություն սկսել պրոպագանդել: Միայն ազգային հողի վրա հայը կլուծի իր հարցերը և միայն այդ հողի վրա հայը կարող է իրեն կատարյալ զգալ:
> 
> 
> Ախպեր ջան ես չգիտեմ, թե դու որ մոլորակից ես իջել...
> Բայց մեջբերեմ Սամվել Կարապետյանի հարցազրույցի հետևյալ հատվածը...
> 
> 
> Ես չգիտեմ դու ինչ նկատի ունես ժամանակակից աշխարհ ասելով... գոնե գիտես հիմա ինչ է կատարվում Եվրոպայում?
> Էդ մենակ ԱՄՆ-ն է, որի քաղաքացիները բազմազգ են ու այնտեղ չկա ազգություն հասկացողությունը: *Մեկ մեկ ծիծաղս գալիս է, որ թե ոնց են հպարտ հպարտ ասում,"ես ԱՄՆի քաղաքացի եմ"*:


Դեմոկրատիա-Ժողովրդավարությունը դա ժողովրդի իշխանություն է, այսինքն ժողովուրդն է որոշում ու տնօրինում իր ճակատագիրը, այն ենթադրում է հասարակության բոլոր շերտերի ու անդամների ձայնի և ազատության իրավունք… երկրի տերը ժողովուրդն է… Հիմա դու որ ասում ես "մեզ դեմոկրատիա պետք չի" դա նշանակում է թե դու մեր ժողովրդի ընտրությանը չես վստահում, դու մեր ժողովրդին ստորադասում ես մյուս ժողովուրդների նկատմամբ, դու չես վստահում քո ժողովրդին ու նրա բանականությանը, նրա քաղաքացիական ու ազգային մտածողության… երևում ա "շատ լավ" կարծիքի ես քո ազգի մասին…

Քեզ մոտ Ժողովրդավարությունն ասոցիացվում է հոմոսեքսուալիզմի, պոռնոգրաֆիայի, հանցագործության, զրպարտության, անվերջ ցույցերի ու բախումների հետ ու քեզ թվում է որ մեր երկիրը դրան կվերածվի եթե մեզ մոտ դեմոկրատիա հաստատվի…ճիշտն ասած էդ ստանդատրներով եթե նայես մեզ մոտ արդեն դեմոկրատիա է, բայց արի չշեղվեմ ու ասեմ, որ եթե մեր ժողովուրդը/ազգը այդպիսին է ապա դեմոկրատիան այդ տեսքը կունենա

Դեմոկրատիան քարացած տեսք չունի, այն ընդունում է այն տեսքը ինչ որ ժողովուրդն ունի, իսկ բռնատիրություններն ամեն տեղ նույն տեսքն ունեն, շատ քիչ տարբերությամբ…

 քո ծիծաղն ա գալիս ամերիկացիների վրա, դու էլ ամերիկացիների մեղքն ես գալիս, որովհետև մենք մեր երկրում որբի՝ եթիմի կարգավիճակ ունենք… ու ձեռներս պարզած ողորմություն ենք խնդրում էն ամերիկացիներից որնց վրա ծիծաղում ես…իրենք քեզ խղճում են դու նրանց վրա ծիծաղում…

----------

Rammer (08.07.2009), Հայկօ (08.07.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Դեմոկրատիա-Ժողովրդավարությունը դա ժողովրդի իշխանություն է, այսինքն ժողովուրդն է որոշում ու տնօրինում իր ճակատագիրը, այն ենթադրում է հասարակության բոլոր շերտերի ու անդամների ձայնի և ազատության իրավունք… երկրի տերը ժողովուրդն է… Հիմա դու որ ասում ես "մեզ դեմոկրատիա պետք չի" դա նշանակում է թե դու մեր ժողովրդի ընտրությանը չես վստահում, դու մեր ժողովրդին ստորադասում ես մյուս ժողովուրդների նկատմամբ, դու չես վստահում քո ժողովրդին ու նրա բանականությանը, նրա քաղաքացիական ու ազգային մտածողության… երևում ա "շատ լավ" կարծիքի ես քո ազգի մասին…
> 
> Քեզ մոտ Ժողովրդավարությունն ասոցիացվում է հոմոսեքսուալիզմի, պոռնոգրաֆիայի, հանցագործության, զրպարտության, անվերջ ցույցերի ու բախումների հետ ու քեզ թվում է որ մեր երկիրը դրան կվերածվի եթե մեզ մոտ դեմոկրատիա հաստատվի…ճիշտն ասած էդ ստանդատրներով եթե նայես մեզ մոտ արդեն դեմոկրատիա է, բայց արի չշեղվեմ ու ասեմ, որ եթե մեր ժողովուրդը/ազգը այդպիսին է ապա դեմոկրատիան այդ տեսքը կունենա
> 
> Դեմոկրատիան քարացած տեսք չունի, այն ընդունում է այն տեսքը ինչ որ ժողովուրդն ունի, իսկ բռնատիրություններն ամեն տեղ նույն տեսքն ունեն, շատ քիչ տարբերությամբ…
> 
>  քո ծիծաղն ա գալիս ամերիկացիների վրա, դու էլ ամերիկացիների մեղքն ես գալիս, որովհետև մենք մեր երկրում որբի՝ եթիմի կարգավիճակ ունենք… ու ձեռներս պարզած ողորմություն ենք խնդրում էն ամերիկացիներից որնց վրա ծիծաղում ես…իրենք քեզ խղճում են դու նրանց վրա ծիծաղում…


Ոնց Մեֆ ջան էտ ինչ ես ասում, բա ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը :LOL: ...Ստրուկը չի կարող առահասարակ գաղափարի կրող լինել, բացի "Եղիր հեզ, բանող եզ..."

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ոնց Մեֆ ջան էտ ինչ ես ասում, բա *ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը*...Ստրուկը չի կարող առահասարակ գաղափարի կրող լինել, բացի "Եղիր հեզ, բանող եզ..."


ապեր, եթե կրողը դրանք են, արդեն պատկերացնում եմ ինչ "գաղափարախոսություն" է… էդ գաղափարախոսությունը շատ պարզ է "մենք լավն ենք, մնացածը վատը եթե մեզ չեն օգնում",  " աշխարհում կան հայեր և ոչ հայեր", "աշխարհը սկսել է հայերից", "մենք 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 տարվա ազգ ենք" ու սենց քաղցր-քաղցր կենացներ… հա, մեկ էլ ռուսներին բացատրենք թե որն ա իրանց շահը

----------


## Norton

> Ոնց որ ՀԱԿ-ն ա Հայաստանում ավելի ու ավելի հզորանում:


ուղիղ համեմատակն կարգով մի քանի "հյարենասերների", որոնք հպարատնում էն երբ իրենց երկրի քաղաքացիների փողոցումքացու տակ էն քցում: Իսկ հակից , աբիժնիկ, վառվածներին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս մի բաժակ սառը ջուր խմել ու խորը շունչ քաշել, մի գուց ե օգնի: Հըմ չէ չնայած կաղապարված մարդուն ոչինչ ցավոք օգնել չի կարող:
Իսկ Ռուսաստանի վերաբերյալ կոնկրետ քո ու Տուրո գրառումները , ուղիղ համեմատական էն բոլոր քաղաքական գրառումներին, այսիքն զրոյական էն:

----------

Mephistopheles (08.07.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Հասկանալի է...Քո հեգանանքով ուզւոմ ես ասել, որ ՀԱԿ-ը ըստ քեզ ոչ թե հզորանում է այլ թուլանում: Եթե ՀԱԿ-ը թուլանում է, ուրեմն հզորանում է ավազակապետությունը...
> Զարմանալի է թե մարդ որ իրեն "Արիացի է" կոչում ուրախանում է, որ ըստ իր կարծիքի հզորանում է քրեաօլիգարխիկ համակարգը...Կարծում եմ սա գոնե տխրելու պատճառ պետք է լիներ Արիացու համար...


Մի զարմացի, իրանց մոտ բերկրանքի պահերա, երբ ասենք փողոցում ընդդիմադիր էն գնդակահարում, ստրուկին պետքա մի բան ստրկատեր ու զարմանալին էնա , որ ստրկատիրական ժամակաշրջանում, ստրուկները ձգտում էին ազատության,իսկ մեր դարի ստրուկները կայֆ էն ստանում ստրուկ լնելուց:

----------

Mephistopheles (08.07.2009), Rammer (08.07.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Էդ որ դուք ուզում եք դեմոկրտաիա հաստատել... ես չեմ կարծում, որ այսօր մեր ժողովրդին ավելի անհրաժեշտ է դեմոկրատիա... պարզապես անհրաժեշտ է ազգային գաղափարախոսություն սկսել պրոպագանդել: Միայն ազգային հողի վրա հայը կլուծի իր հարցերը և միայն այդ հողի վրա հայը կարող է իրեն կատարյալ զգալ:


ՕՕ՜՜, իսկ ինչո՞վ կատարյալ կզգա, կարո՜ղ էս ասել: Իսկ դու ի՜նչ էս հասկանում ազգային, ազգային գաղա-գաղափարխոսություն ասելով, ասելով: Հետաքրիրա էլի, ընենց տպավորություն , որ էդ դեմոկրատիա կոչվածը ահավոր վատ բանա, վրնեքս խաբար չկա:
Լուսավորի՜՜ր մեզ, ո՜վ ամենագե՜տ:



> Ախպեր ջան ես չգիտեմ, թե դու որ մոլորակից ես իջել...
> Բայց մեջբերեմ Սամվել Կարապետյանի հարցազրույցի հետևյալ հատվածը...


Հետաքրքի՜րա պրն. կարապետյանը քո համար բացարձակ հեղինակություն է՞ : Իսկ ու՞ր է պրագմատիկ մտածողությունը, սեփական տեսակետները, թե չէ ստացվում որևէ գործիչ մի միտք արտահայտում է քոփի փեստ եք անում ու ընդունում նրա տեսակետները: իհարկե պարն Կարապեյանի գործունեությունը շատ հարգում եմ, հսկայանկան աշխատանք է տարել հայկական հուշակոթողների ուսումնասիրության գործում, բայց և այնուամենայիվ, ո՞վքեր էն այդ համաշխարհային դավադրության ետև կանգնած ընդդեմ հայ ժողովուրդի , նույնիսկ նա չի ասում, իսկ ես շատ եմ ուզում իմանալ: :Sad:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Հետաքրքի՜րա պրն. կարապետյանը քո համար բացարձակ հեղինակություն է՞ : Իսկ ու՞ր է պրագմատիկ մտածողությունը, սեփական տեսակետները, թե չէ ստացվում որևէ գործիչ մի միտք արտահայտում է քոփի փեստ եք անում ու ընդունում նրա տեսակետները: իհարկե պարն Կարապեյանի գործունեությունը շատ հարգում եմ, հսկայանկան աշխատանք է տարել հայկական հուշակոթողների ուսումնասիրության գործում, բայց և այնուամենայիվ, ո՞վքեր էն այդ համաշխարհային դավադրության ետև կանգնած ընդդեմ հայ ժողովուրդի , նույնիսկ նա չի ասում, իսկ ես շատ եմ ուզում իմանալ:


Շատ մեծ հեղինակություն... շատ մեծ ՄԱՐԴ, ու եթե իրա նման մարդը էդպիսի արտահայտություն է իրեն թույլ տալիս, դա կարծում եմ, որոշների ուղեղների ծալքերը պետք է մի քիչ շարժի...
ում ա Ձեռ տալիս, հիմնականում նրանց, ովքեր չունեն դա...  :Smile:  
Թե հայը ինչով իրեն կատարյալ կզգա... դա շատ խորը հարց է... և լրիվ այլ թեմա է... 




> Մեզ դեմոկրատիա պետք չի? Դու կամ դաշնակ ես կամ էլ վազգենամանուկյանական չէ? Եթե քեզ դեմոկրատիա պետք չի ուրեմն քեզ պետք է ուրախացնեմ` դու ապրում ես մի երկրում որտեղ չկա դեմոկրտիա` չի գործում օրենք, մարդը ոչ մի արժեք չունի, ըստ էության բեսպրիդել է և ՀՀ քաղաքացին ստրուկ է... Եթե դեմոկրտաիան չի քո այսպես կոչված "ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը", ուրմեն ստրկությունն է: Առաջ Հայաստան էլի  Էտ հզոր "ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը" հիմա շատ լավ քարոզվում է անհոգ եղիր...


Ես ոչ դաշնակ եմ, ոչ էլ Վազգեն Մանկույանական... :LOL:  Բայց նշվածներին բոլորին շատ հարգում եմ...




> Պարոն Ս. Կարապետյան շատ սխալ է ասում ու էլի ըստ էության աջակցում է այսօրվա հանցագործ ռեժիմին: Դա բռնապետության դասական քարոզչամեքենան է, որ իբր պայքարը ժողովրդի պայքարը չէ, այլ արտաքին չար բոբոնների որոնք ուզում են ոչնչացնել մեզ...Դե մեր դեպքում ավելի լավ բան քան վաղուց մոռացված ջհուդա-մասսոնների հին երգը չկարողացան էլի մտածել:


Ախպեր մեռնեմ Ձեր տրամաբանությանը... հլա էդ օրենքը կա փաստորեն հա? ով մեզ հետ չի, համագործակցում է հանցագործ ռեժիմի հետ.... :LOL: 
Ս. Կարապետյանը այն մարդկանցից է, ով զբաղվում է առհասարակ իր գործով... ասել է թե ... իշխանության է ձգտում նա, ով առանց իշխանության ոչինչ անել չի կարող...






> Եթե չգիտես ինչ է ժամանակակից աշխարհը բա էլ ինչ գիտես ընդհանարպես եղբայր?
> Եթե դու ասւոմ ես որ մենակ ԱՄՆ-ն է բազմանգ, ներիր բայց դու ապացուցում ես որ ոչ միայն քաղաքականությունը այդքան էլ մոտիկ չես, այլ չես տիրապատեում նույսին ամենատարածված, ամենահայտնի ու տեսնաելի ինֆորմացիաին...Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս բացիր Վիկիպեդիան տես Եվրոպական երկրուներում` օրինակ Ֆրանսիա, Գերմանիա ծագումով ինչ տաբեր քաղաքացիններ են ապրում...Կամ նայիր Ռուսաստանը, Չինաստանը...Միայն ԱՄՆ-???
> Եթե չես հասկանում թե ինչ է դեմոկրատիան, չես գնահատում դեմոկրատական արժեքնները պարզ է որ ծիծաղդ կգա ԱՄՆ-ի քաղաքացու վրա...Բայց շատ ուժեղ չծիծաղես իրենք շատ հզոր են կարող է դաժան պատասխան տան....


Ես քաղաքականությունից հեռու եմ, ու ցանկություն էլ չունեմ մոտենալու... ես զբաղվում եմ իմ գործով... ու դեռ անելիք շատ ունեմ...
Ախպեր իսկ ԱՄՆ մի համեմատի դրանց հետ էլի... նենց հարցեր եք բարձրացնում, որ անհարմար եմ զգում անրադառնալ...ԱՄՆ-ի ֆորմատը լրիվ այլ է... և իրա մոտ մեծ ցանկություն կա, բոլորին բերել այդ ֆորմատի...
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է Եվրոպայում տիրոց իրավիճակին... Wikipedia կարդալու փոխարեն, կարաս մի հատ գնաս գաս... աչքովդ տեսնես...
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ՌԴ-ին... չեմ քննարկում ինչքանով է բարենպաստ մեզ համար իր վարած քաղաքականությունը, բայց որ իրանց համար շատ բարենպաստ է, դա կասկածից վեր է... ՌԴ-ն հիմա որ մենակ դուրս է եկել աշխարհի դեմ, դա մենակ հերիք է... 
Հ.Գ. ազգային գաղափարախոսության հանդեպ ստե ծիծաղելի ռեպլիկներ եք թողնում... Ձեզ ՀԱՅԻ նման պահեք... 
ՀԱՅԸ ՊԻՏԻ ՀԱՅԻ ՆՄԱՆ ԱՊՐԻ, ՈՐՊԵՍԶԻ ԻՐԵՆ ՀԱՅ ԶԳԱ....

----------


## Elmo

> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ՌԴ-ին... չեմ քննարկում ինչքանով է բարենպաստ մեզ համար իր վարած քաղաքականությունը, բայց որ իրանց համար շատ բարենպաստ է, դա կասկածից վեր է... ՌԴ-ն հիմա որ մենակ դուրս է եկել աշխարհի դեմ, դա մենակ հերիք է...


Աշխարհն ա դուրս եկել ՌԴ -ի դեմ ու քիթը պատին ա դեմ եղել: Ճիշտ ա ինձ ՌԴ -ի վարած թե ներքին, թե արտաքին քաղաքականությունը էնքան էլ դուր չի գալիս, իրանք կարան ավելի օպտիմալ աշխատեն, բայց մենակ իրա հզորությունը հիացնում ա:
ՆԱՏՕ-ն հենց Ռուսաստանի  վախից ա ստեղծվել: Ում դեմ ընկերանանք սկզբունքով:
Թող Հայաստանը Ռուսաստանի պես 2 համաշխարհային հաղթած լիներ, կամ գոնե իրանց պես ամեն պատերազմից հետո հող գրավեր, հիմա բոլորիս գլուխը բարձր կլիներ: Ոչ թե ОВПК "Сухой" -ի գլխավոր տնպրենը հայ լինի ու СУ-47 արտադրի ռուսների համար:

----------

Norton (08.07.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> ախպերներ, ինձ պետք չի ժողովուրդը որոշի ոնց լինի, ոնց չլինի, որովհետև տենց բան էս աշխարհի վրա չի եղել, ու չի լինելու,....


Վայ արա...  :Shok: 

Հա՛մ ասում ես՝ հայ պիտի լինենք ու մնանք, կարևրը մենք են, մնացածը սաղ ջհանդամ, հա՛մ ասում ես՝ աշխարհում էսինչ բանը չի եղել, ուրիշները չեն արել, ուրեմն մենք էլ պիտի չանենք, հա՛մ ասում ես՝ գերագույն արժեքը ՀԱՅն ա, ազգը, ազգապահպանություն, եսիմինչ, հա՛մ ասում ես՝ էդ ազգ-մազգ սաղ փաթթած, իրանք ոչ մի բան որոշելու իրավունք չունեն, ժողովրդիդ հավասարացնում ես հողին, փաստորեն, ու տենց լիքը բաներ: Ստեղ ախր գրելու բան էլ չկա արդեն, էս նախադասությունիցդ հետո ահագին մտածեցի ու զգացի, որ ոչ մի նորմալ տրամաբանական պատասխան էլ չեմ կարա սրան տամ, բայց լռել էլ չէր լինում: Ախպե՛րս, դու հենց հիմա էդ քո մտածելակերպով լրիվ արժանի ես էս վիճակին, քո ու քո նմանների շնորհիվ ա, որ դուսը օրումեջ մարդ են ծեծում ու սպանում: Մի օր էդ սպանողը կարող ա ձեզ էլ հասնի, Աստված չանի: Դուք տենց շարունակեք մտածել, որ ոչ մի բան չեք որոշելու դուք, էն մնացած՝ իրանց ուղեղներով մտածող մարդկանց էլ քարշ տվեք ձեր հետևից փոսը:

Ապե՛ր, դու աչքիս ժողովրդի մի մասը չես, որ տենց դեմ ես, որ ժողովուրդը ինչ-որ բան որոշի:

----------

Norton (08.07.2009)

----------


## Marduk

Ռուսաստանը հետաքրքիր երկիր է:
Ռուսաստանը չլիներ ու հատկապես եթե այն չլիներ *քրիստոնեական* ապա Միջնադարում քրիստոնությունը որպես կրոն կվերանար մոնղոլա-թուրքական հարձակումների տակ:

Ուղղակի Ռուսաստանը պռոբլեմ ունի , ընկած է արևելքի ու արևմուտքի արանքում ու տատանվում է ու չի կողմնորոշվում ինչ անի: Երկգլխանի արծիվ է: Վերջին 200 տարին աննպատակ դեգերումների մեջ է :

Իսկ տոտալիտարիզմ -դեմոկրատիա ու նման բաներ ... հավայի բաներ են , դատարկ անիմաստ բառեր
Եթե ժողովուրդը ապուշանում է , էլիտան էլ հղփանում ապա ուզում է դեմոկրատիա լինի ուզում է տոտալիտարիզմ մեկ է էդ երկիրը վարի է գնալու:

 Իսկ եթե մարդիկ նորմալ արժեհամակարգ ունեն ապա ցանկացած կառուցվացքով էլ նորմալ երկիր կսարքեն:

----------


## Marduk

voter

Կարծում եմ դու Սամվել Կարապետյանին լավ չես ճանաչում այլապես այդպես չէիր խոսա:
Էդ մարդը ինքը քայլող ինստիտուտ է: Մի հոգով արել է ավելի շատ գործ քան մեր պորտաբույծ ռեկտորատա-բուհական ու եսիմ էլ ինչ գիտական խավը:

Այնպես որ չի կարելի այդպես:
Իսկ ոչ մի դավադրություն չկա: Ամեն ինչ կատարվում է բաց ու ապաշքարա:
Բոլոնիական համակարգ ներդնելու անվան տակ լրիվ ապուշացրին կրթական համակարգը:  
Ոչ թե գիտելիք տալու համակարգ է այլ ընդամենը դրեսիրովկա անելու սիստեմ: Ոնց որ կենդանիներին են դռեսիռովկա անում կրկեսում մոտավորապես նույն մոտեցումն է ուսանողի նկատմամբ: 

Եթե դու կարծում ես թե այդ բոլորը պատահական է ստացվում ապա սխալվում ես:  Էդ բոլորի մեջ լիքը փողեր են ֆռռում:  Ու էդ ապուշ ծրագրերն էլ են գալիս դրսից:  Թե չէ հավես ունեին մերոնք ինչ որ ծրագրեր կազմելու: Որ ձեռք չտաին կմնար ոնց որ առաջ էր: Քիչ թե շատ աշխատող համակարգ:

----------


## Rammer

> Շատ մեծ հեղինակություն... շատ մեծ ՄԱՐԴ, ու եթե իրա նման մարդը էդպիսի արտահայտություն է իրեն թույլ տալիս, դա կարծում եմ, որոշների ուղեղների ծալքերը պետք է մի քիչ շարժի...
> ում ա Ձեռ տալիս, հիմնականում նրանց, ովքեր չունեն դա...  
> Թե հայը ինչով իրեն կատարյալ կզգա... դա շատ խորը հարց է... և լրիվ այլ թեմա է... 
> 
> 
> Ես ոչ դաշնակ եմ, ոչ էլ Վազգեն Մանկույանական... Բայց նշվածներին բոլորին շատ հարգում եմ...
> 
> 
> Ախպեր մեռնեմ Ձեր տրամաբանությանը... հլա էդ օրենքը կա փաստորեն հա? ով մեզ հետ չի, համագործակցում է հանցագործ ռեժիմի հետ....
> ...


Turojan արի սթափվենք ու դադարենք միմյանց վիրավորել: Դա ոչ մեկիս պետք չի ու փակուղի տանող ճանապարհ է: Էլմոն ՍՎԴ -ով նստած է ու մի սանտիմ աջ, մի սանտիմ ձախ տեղում խբում է :LOL:  Անիմաստ տուգանային ենք ստանում: Արի տեսնենք ինչ ենք ասում ու փորձենք հասկանալ իրար: Ես ասում եմ որ իմ կարծիքով և քաղաքակիրթ աշխարի կարծիքով պետության բարգավաճման ու հզորացման համար անհրաժեշտ են որ պետության անկյունաքարերը դրվեն դեմոկրատական արժեքների վրա : Դու սա մերժում ես, բայց փոխարենը խոսում է ՀԱՅ մարդու կարևորության, կատարելության և այլնի մասին: Ըստ էության դու ինքդ քեզ գցում ես ծուղակի մեջ: Հիմա նայի ծուղակի հանգույցը որտեղ է:
Հայ մարդը ինչ բարձրագույն արժեքների կրող էլ լինի նա մարդ է: Դեմոկրատիայից արդյունավետ համակարգ, որտեղ առավելագույնս ապահովվում է քաղաքացու( հայ մարդու )բարեկեցությունը , զարգացման և բարգավաճման հնարավորութնունն է և վերջապես քաղաքացիական ազատությունն է, դեռ չի ստեղծվել: Միգուցե բացարձակ դեմոկրատիա չկա ոչ մի երկրում: Բայց կա այնքանով որքանով վերցնում և պահանջում է քաղաքացին: Ուժեղ պետություն կերտելու ավելի արդյունվետ տարբերակ քան դեմոկրատական կառավարման համակարգն է ուղղակի չկա: Այս համակարգի հիմքում քաղաքացին է :Սա հայտնի փաստ է և դա բազմիցս ասել են նաև այն մարդիկ որոնց դու գրել էիր որ հարգում ես: Հիմա ինչ է ստացվում: Դեմ գնալով դեմոկրտիային դու դեմ ես հայ մարդու բարեկեցությանն, հզորացմանը, ազատությանը, ընտրելու իրավունքին: Այսքանից հետո երբ կարդում եմ քո դատողությունները ՀԱՅ մարդու մասին, ինձ թվում է թե դու ուղղակի ծաղրում ես...Ինչ կատարելության մասին է խոսքը, եթե դու դեմ ես որ  մարդ ազատ լինի` ազատ տեղաշարժվի իր երկրում, ազատ  կարողանա նախագահ ընտրել, պաշտպանված լինի օրենքով և այլն...Այդ իսկ պատճառով կարդալով քո գրառումնները հակազդեցությունն է առաջանում: Դու դրան հակադրում ես մի երկու բառ "ազգային գաղափարախոսություն" ու չես բացատրում թե ինչ է թաքնված այդ բառերի տակ...Ինչ է այդ ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը? Ինչ գործողություններ է դա ենթադրում? Ինչ անենք որ ունենաք դրանից? Մեր ինչին է դա պետք?

Ռուսաստանի քաղաքականության դրական կողմը( իրենց համար ) ատոմային զենքն է :Smile:  Հա մեկ էլ գազը...

----------

Mephistopheles (08.07.2009), Norton (08.07.2009)

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Ձեզ ՀԱՅԻ նման պահեք... 
> ՀԱՅԸ ՊԻՏԻ ՀԱՅԻ ՆՄԱՆ ԱՊՐԻ, ՈՐՊԵՍԶԻ ԻՐԵՆ ՀԱՅ ԶԳԱ....


Երևի ուզում էիր ասեիր "Հայը պիտի մարդու նման ապրի, որ իրեն մարդ զգա", բայց մոտդ ինչ-որ ազգային-պահպանողահռետորական նախադասություն ստացվեց:
Հայի նման ապրելը ո՞րն ա: Կա ապրելու մի ձև՝ արժանապատիվը, մնացածը ապրել չի:

Կներեք, որ առանց այն էլ օֆֆտոպանոց դարձած թեմայում օֆֆտոպ ավելացրեցի:

----------

Mephistopheles (08.07.2009), Rammer (08.07.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ՌԴ-ին... չեմ քննարկում ինչքանով է բարենպաստ մեզ համար իր վարած քաղաքականությունը, բայց որ իրանց համար շատ բարենպաստ է, դա կասկածից վեր է... ՌԴ-ն հիմա որ մենակ դուրս է եկել աշխարհի դեմ, դա մենակ հերիք է...
> Հ.Գ. ազգային գաղափարախոսության հանդեպ ստե ծիծաղելի ռեպլիկներ եք թողնում... Ձեզ ՀԱՅԻ նման պահեք...
> ՀԱՅԸ ՊԻՏԻ ՀԱՅԻ ՆՄԱՆ ԱՊՐԻ, ՈՐՊԵՍԶԻ ԻՐԵՆ ՀԱՅ ԶԳԱ....


Հա, մեակ չի մեկ էլ հյուսիսային կորենա հելել աշխարհի դեմ, դրա համր ժողովուրդը սովից սատկումա:
Լավ կամ ու՞մ դեմա հելել Ռուսաստանը, որնա ճիշտ, շատ ճիշտ նկատեցիր , որ դու ու քաղաքականությունը երկու անհամատեղելի երևույթներ եք, բա էլ ինչ էս քաղաքական անհիմն տեսակետներ արտահյատում, հը՞ն:
Հա մեկ էլ իսկական հայի չափանիշ տվողը դու է՞ս, նենց ապագայի համար իմանալու համար :LOL:  :Hands Up:  :LOL:

----------


## SDes77

Իրենց տեսանկյունից` լավ: Մեր օգտին` զրոյական վիճակ է, ոչ մի օգուտ գրեթե:

----------


## Rammer

Հետաքրքիր հոդված Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի պայքարի արդեն սկսված նոր փուլի, Ռուսաստանի վարած քաղաքականության և  Հայաստանի ապագա քաղաքական ուղղության մասին է:

*ՀԱՎԵՐԺԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՐԵՎԱՆԸ*

Եթե ճշմարիտ է, թե մենք իբր քրիստոնյա ժողովուրդ ենք եւ ամենաարեւլյան սահմանը մի մեծ քաղաքակրթության, ապա պետք է որ 1700 տարին բավարարած լիներ հարազատելու գոնե Ոսկե օրենքը:

Հիմնադիր-նախագահ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը դեռ 1990-ականներին էր զգուշացրել ճակատամարտի հաղթանակը պատերազմի վերջնական հաղթանակի հետ շփոթողներին սպասվող ճակատագրի մասին. լինեն դրանք անձինք թե ամբողջական ժողովուրդներ:Տեղին արված մարգարեական դիտարկում էր դա, որին մեր միտքը եւ աշխարհզգացողությունն այն ժամանակ չբավեց ականջալուր լինելու համար: Մի կողմ թողնենք, որ մեր երկրում դա դաժանորեն եւ բազմիցս ապացուցվեց անձանց մակարդակում. երբեմն նույնիսկ` հերոսական անձանց: Առավել անհանգստացնողը դրա` մեր պետության ու ժողովրդի պարագայում չընկալումն է: Մենք հնարավորինս բարձր աղաղակում ենք արեւմտյան արժեհամակարգի ու վագրի ցատկերով դեպի Ազատ աշխարհ սուրացող մեր իբրեւ թե մղումի մասին: Այդպիսի մղում ունեցող պետության համար չորս խայտառակ բանաձեւ չէր ընդունի Եվրոպան, եւ 21-րդ դարում մարդակերության բացահայտման համբերատար հորդորներ չէր կարդա: Եվրոպայի կողմից մենք անվանվեցինք ՙհարեւաններ՚` ճիշտ այն հատույթում, ուր վրացիներից եւ ուկրաինացիներից զատ նաեւ գնչուական Մոլդովան է եւ մահմեդական բնակչությամբ Ադրբեջանը: Մինչդեռ Թուրքիայի համար նույնիսկ ամենաօրթոդոքս եւ նախանձախնդիր Ֆրանսիան ու Գերմանիան նախընտրում են առանձնաշնորհյալ հարաբերություններ ու մտերմություն: Եվ եթե որեւէ մեկը մեզանում կպնդի, թե արեւմուտքցիների աչքում մենք ավելի ՙարեւմուտքցի` քրիստոնյա՚ ենք երեւում, քան իսլամ բնակչությամբ Թուրքիան, ապա ոչ միայն ոչինչ չի հասկանում քաղաքակրթությունների ընթացքի տրամաբանությունից, այլեւ հենց քաղաքականությունից: Այդպես բուն Եվրոպան նախընտրեց խոտորված եւ ճակատամարտը պատերազմի հետ շփոթած քրիստոնյա Բյուզանդիայի տեղում իսլամական Օսմանյան կայսրություն տեսնելը. այդպես նույն Արեւմուտքն այսօր երկընտրանքի առջեւ է իբրեւ թե քրիստոնեական արժեքներ կրող հսկայածավալ Ռուսասատնի եւ ներկա աշխարհակարգի փոփոխման իրական հավակնորդ Չինաստանի միջեւ ընտրություն կատարելիս:Պատճառը խոտորված լինելն էր եւ է:

Անցել են Վուդրո Վիլսոնի պես բացարձակ իդեալիստ եւ տաղանդավոր անհատականությունների ժամանակները, թեեւ դրանից էլ օգտվել չկարողացանք, քանի որ Մեծ ընտանիքի անդամ չէինք զգում մեզ, այլ հարեւան: Իսկ ամենալավ հարեւանն անգամ ընտանիքի անդամ չէ: Ռուսներն էլ մեզ հարեւան են անվանում, թեւկուզ` ՙմերձավոր արտասահմանի՚: Բոլորն են տեսնում իրական վիճակը. մենք հարեւան ենք Արեւմուտքի համար, թեեւ բոլոր հնարավորություններն առկա են վերջապես դառնալու այն ընտանիքի անդամը, ուր փորձել ենք մտնել եթե ոչ Արտաշեսյանների, ապա գոնե Լուսավորչի ժամանակներից ի վեր. մենք հարեւան ենք Ռուսասատնի համար, թեեւ գիշերում ենք այդ խարխուլ տան ինչ-որ սանդղահարթակում` կծկված բոմժի մեր ստվարաթղթե արկղի մեջ:

Անշուշտ, լավ չէ Հռոմի պապից ավելի կաթոլիկ լինելը, սակայն ողբերգական է նաեւ հավերժական հարեւանի կարգավիճակը, եթե անգամ դրան տրվեն ՙվճռական մենակի՚, ՙուրույն մշակույթի՚, ՙինքնատիպ ինքնության՚ անուններ: Շատ էական է, որ կարողանանք գեթ այսօր որոշել, թե վերջապես ինչ ենք ուզում, ինչպիսին ենք պատկերացնում մեր պետության եւ ազգի ապագան: Խոսքը բոլորովին էլ բարի ցանկությունների մասին չէ. այդպիսիք տոննաներով լիքն են մեր կուսակցությունների ծրագրերը, մեր կառավարության պլանները, մեր ղեկավարների ճառերը: Խոսքն այն մասին է, որ մի կետից ճեղքում, բեկում կատարվի հավերժական հարեւանի կարծր շղթայից, որ մի կետից որոշենք մեր տեղը ազգերի ու պետությունների բազմաբղետության մեջ` չշփոթելով անցյալն ու ներկան, ճակատամարտն ու պատերազմը, Հայրենիքն ու արոտավայրը, որ մի պահից պատրաստ լինենքն մեր ճակատամարտից հետո պատերազմի ավարտի պայմանագիր կնքել ինքներս մեզ եւ աշխարհի հետ: Իսկ դա ոչ ոք չի անելու մեր փոխարեն: 'Չպետք է մեզ կերակրենք այն հավատով, թե մի արտաքին փոփոխություն, մի դյութական ձեռք մեզ ազգ կդարձնե՚: Ինչպես եւ` ՙ[B]Մեզ չի փրկի ոչ մի պատնեշ եւ ոչ մի ազգային սնապարծ ու գոհունակ ինքնախաբեություն: Մենք աշակերտներ ենք Եվրոպայի առջեւ եւ մեր ապագան կախված է նրանից, թե որքան լավ աշակերտներ ենք լինելու մենք': Չհայհոյե’ք. սա Վահան Տերյանն է:

----------

Norton (08.07.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> քո ծիծաղն ա գալիս ամերիկացիների վրա, դու էլ ամերիկացիների մեղքն ես գալիս, որովհետև մենք մեր երկրում որբի՝ եթիմի կարգավիճակ ունենք… ու ձեռներս պարզած ողորմություն ենք խնդրում էն ամերիկացիներից որնց վրա ծիծաղում ես…իրենք քեզ խղճում են դու նրանց վրա ծիծաղում…


Մեֆիստոֆել ջան, քեզ որտեղի՞ց այդպիսի տեղեկություններ: Անձամբ ճանաչում ես այդպիսի ամերիկացիների, թե՞ պարզապես հիմնվում ես նրա վրա որ դու եթե ամերիկացի լինեիր, ապա հայերին կխղճայիր:

----------


## Արիացի

> ուղիղ համեմատակն կարգով մի քանի "հյարենասերների", որոնք հպարատնում էն երբ իրենց երկրի քաղաքացիների փողոցումքացու տակ էն քցում: Իսկ հակից , աբիժնիկ, վառվածներին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս մի բաժակ սառը ջուր խմել ու խորը շունչ քաշել, մի գուց ե օգնի: Հըմ չէ չնայած կաղապարված մարդուն ոչինչ ցավոք օգնել չի կարող:


Նորտոն էսքանից բան չհասկացա, բացի էն սառը ջրից, որը հիմա ինձ չէր խանգարի:




> Մի զարմացի, իրանց մոտ բերկրանքի պահերա, երբ ասենք փողոցում ընդդիմադիր էն գնդակահարում, ստրուկին պետքա մի բան ստրկատեր ու զարմանալին էնա , որ ստրկատիրական ժամակաշրջանում, ստրուկները ձգտում էին ազատության,իսկ մեր դարի ստրուկները կայֆ էն ստանում ստրուկ լնելուց:


Իսկ դու որտեղից գիտես, որ ստրկատիրական ժամանակաշրջանում ստրուկները ձգտում էին ազատության? <<Ալեքսանդր>> մեկ էլ <<Գլադիատոր>> կինոներից?  :LOL: 



> Իսկ Ռուսաստանի վերաբերյալ կոնկրետ քո ու Տուրո գրառումները , ուղիղ համեմատական էն բոլոր քաղաքական գրառումներին, այսիքն զրոյական էն:


Նորտոն, եթե ասում ես ուղիղ համեմատական են, ապա չպիտի ասես զրոյական են, քանի որ զրոն հաստատուն թիվ ա, իսկ ուղիղ համեմատականությունը բնութագրվում է գծային ֆունկցիայով, որը անցնում ա (0, 0) կետով: Ու ընդհանրապես, էս գրածդ մաթեմատիկական տեսանկյունից ոչ կոռեկտ ա:
Հա, ու եթե չես նկատել, ես Ռուսաստանի վերաբերյալ դեռևս գրառում չեմ արել: Ռուսաստանի մասին ես քեզ կպատասխանեի Թումանյանի խոսքերով, բայց վախենում եմ հիմա էլ Թումանյանին սարքեք քրեաօլիգարխիկ ռեժիմի ծառայող, ստրուկ ու ազգի դավաճան:  :Wink:

----------


## Marduk

> բեկում կատարվի հավերժական հարեւանի կարծր շղթայից, որ մի կետից որոշենք մեր տեղը ազգերի ու պետությունների բազմաբղետության մեջ` չշփոթելով անցյալն ու ներկան, ճակատամարտն ու պատերազմը, Հայրենիքն ու արոտավայրը, որ մի պահից պատրաստ լինենքն մեր ճակատամարտից հետո պատերազմի ավարտի պայմանագիր կնքել ինքներս մեզ եւ աշխարհի հետ: Իսկ դա ոչ ոք չի անելու մեր փոխարեն:


Պատերազմի ավարտի պայմանագիր... Զվարճալի է շատ: Պատերազմ որը տևում է ավելի քան 3000 տարուց ավել ու դեռ տևելու է աստված գիտի ինչքան: Հրադադար ժամանակավոր կնքել դեռ կհասկանայի բայց պատերազմի ավարտ աններելի է այնպիսի մտքի տիտանի համար ինչպիսին է ԼՏՊ-ն:  

  Այս պատերազմը հարգելիներս ավարտվելու է միայն այն ժամանակ երբ Եվրազիայում հաստատվի միաբևեռ քաղաքական համակարգ: Ու այդ քաղաքական համակարգի կենտրոնն էլ գտնվելու է ոչ թե Եվրոպայում, ոչ թե Ռուսաստանում ու ոչ իսլամական աշխարհում այլ նրանց մեջտեղում գտնվող տարածությունում:  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Marduk

Հարգելի Արիացի

*Ռուսոֆոբիան ու ռուսամոլությունը ունեն նույն արմատները*: Նույն ռուսակենտրոնությունն է տարբեր նշաններով: Ռուսամոլները ասում են Ռուսաստանը կփրկի աշխարհը, այս տեսեք ինչ հրաշք է Ռուսաստանը իսկ ռուսաֆոբները ասում են արա այ ռսներ էդքան մեծ մեծ փռթում եք ինչ եք արել մինչև հիմա մեր համար , այ բոմժեր ինչու մինչև հիմա մեզ չեք տալիս լավ ապրելու հնարավորություն:
 Ի դեպ նույն ճակատագիրը սպասում է ԱՄՆ-ին: Շատ լավ ֆիլմ կա «Փոստատար»-ը որտեղ պարզ ցույց է տրվում թե ոնց է առաջանում իռռացիոնալ ատելություն մի ինչ որ Քաղաքակրթական համակարգի նկատմամբ երբ այն չի արդարացնում մարդկանց սպասելիքները:

----------


## Marduk

> Հայ մարդը ինչ բարձրագույն արժեքների կրող էլ լինի նա մարդ է: Դեմոկրատիայից արդյունավետ համակարգ, որտեղ առավելագույնս ապահովվում է քաղաքացու( հայ մարդու )բարեկեցությունը , զարգացման և բարգավաճման հնարավորութնունն է և վերջապես քաղաքացիական ազատությունն է, դեռ չի ստեղծվել: Միգուցե բացարձակ դեմոկրատիա չկա ոչ մի երկրում: Բայց կա այնքանով որքանով վերցնում և պահանջում է քաղաքացին: Ուժեղ պետություն կերտելու ավելի արդյունվետ տարբերակ քան դեմոկրատական կառավարման համակարգն է ուղղակի չկա: Այս համակարգի հիմքում քաղաքացին է :Սա հայտնի փաստ է և դա բազմիցս ասել են նաև այն մարդիկ որոնց դու գրել էիր որ հարգում ես: Հիմա ինչ է ստացվում: Դեմ գնալով դեմոկրտիային դու դեմ ես հայ մարդու բարեկեցությանն, հզորացմանը, ազատությանը, ընտրելու իրավունքին: Այսքանից հետո երբ կարդում եմ քո դատողությունները ՀԱՅ մարդու մասին, ինձ թվում է թե դու ուղղակի ծաղրում ես...


Rammer

Իսկ ինձ թվում է Տուրոջանի խոսքերում ոչ մի հակասություն չկա:

Իսկական Հայը իդեալիստ է, նա ձգտում է որ ապրի ամենակատարյալ համակարգում: Ու դրա համար նրա համար անընդունելի են կիսատ պռատ ու խաբեբաության վրա հիմնված համակարգերը:
Հիմա օրինակ դու արևմտյան ժողովրդավարությունը համարում ես մարդկության կողմից ստեղծված ամենակատարյալ համակարգը ու գտնում ես որ հայը պետք է ապրի այդ համակարգում, իսկ ես օրինակ ապրել եմ արևմտյան ժողովրդավարական համակարգում ու գիտեմ որ այն ֆարս է, թատրոն ու խաբեբաություն: Ու մարդկային շահագործումը այնտեղ այնպիսի մասշատբների է հասնում որ Հռոմեական ստրկատերերը կնախանձեին: Մարդկանց ներշնչում են դե դուք պետք է աշխատեք օրեկան 12-14 ժամ , ու հետո էլ գալիս ասում են թե դու ազատ մարդ ես երբ էդ մարդը քիթ սրբելու ժամանակ էլ չունի:  Դուք ուղղակի չեք պատկերացնում թե սա ինչ մակարդակի երեսպաշտություն է, ու այն վաղ թե ուշ կործանվելու է ( դա կարող է լինի մի 50 կամ 150 տարի հետո ):

 Ես շատ նորմալ եմ գտնում որ Հայերի մեծ մասը չի ընդունում այս համակարգը ու համարում է ժողովրդավարությունը միֆ ու խաբեություն: Բայց քանի որ իդեալական այլ համակարգ ստեղծելու դեռ ներուժ չունենք ու դա միայն մեզնից չի կախված : Պետք նաև ամբողջ աշխարհը հասունանա որպեսզի ազատվենք այս ֆինանսա-կորպորատիվ դիտատից:

  Այնպես որ հակասություն չկա: Պետք է անընդատ պայքարը շարունակել ու մերժել իմիտացիոն պռոցեսները որոնց անվանում են իբր դեմոկրատիա:

----------


## Արիացի

> Rammer
> 
> Իսկ ինձ թվում է Տուրոջանի խոսքերում ոչ մի հակասություն չկա:
> 
> Իսկական Հայը իդեալիստ է, նա ձգտում է որ ապրի ամենակատարյալ համակարգում: Ու դրա համար նրա համար անընդունելի են կիսատ պռատ ու խաբեբաության վրա հիմնված համակարգերը:
> Հիմա օրինակ դու արևմտյան ժողովրդավարությունը համարում ես մարդկության կողմից ստեղծված ամենակատարյալ համակարգը ու գտնում ես որ հայը պետք է ապրի այդ համակարգում, իսկ ես օրինակ ապրել եմ արևմտյան ժողովրդավարական համակարգում ու գիտեմ որ այն ֆարս է, թատրոն ու խաբեբաություն: Ու մարդկային շահագործումը այնտեղ այնպիսի մասշատբների է հասնում որ Հռոմեական ստրկատերերը կնախանձեին: Մարդկանց ներշնչում են դե դուք պետք է աշխատեք օրեկան 12-14 ժամ , ու հետո էլ գալիս ասում են թե դու ազատ մարդ ես երբ էդ մարդը քիթ սրբելու ժամանակ էլ չունի:  Դուք ուղղակի չեք պատկերացնում թե սա ինչ մակարդակի երեսպաշտություն է, ու այն վաղ թե ուշ կործանվելու է ( դա կարող է լինի մի 50 կամ 150 տարի հետո ):
> 
>  Ես շատ նորմալ եմ գտնում որ Հայերի մեծ մասը չի ընդունում այս համակարգը ու համարում է ժողովրդավարությունը միֆ ու խաբեություն: Բայց քանի որ իդեալական այլ համակարգ ստեղծելու դեռ ներուժ չունենք ու դա միայն մեզնից չի կախված : Պետք նաև ամբողջ աշխարհը հասունանա որպեսզի ազատվենք այս ֆինանսա-կորպորատիվ դիտատից:
> 
>   Այնպես որ հակասություն չկա: Պետք է անընդատ պայքարը շարունակել ու մերժել իմիտացիոն պռոցեսները որոնց անվանում են իբր դեմոկրատիա:


Մարդուկ, շատ լավ ու շատ ճիշտ ասիր: Պետք ա գտնել սեփական ազգային արժեհամակարգը ու ապրել ըստ էդ համակարգի սկզբունքների: Ոչ թե մեր նախագահի նման, որ կանգնում ա ու հայտարարում. <<Ես չգիտեմ, թե Եվրոպան մեզ եվրոպացի համարում է, թե չէ, բայց մենք մեզ համարում ենք եվրոպայի մի մաս ու ուզում ենք ապրել այդ սկզբունքներով>>: Չի էլ ամաչում: 
Ախր էդ անտերը տենց չի էլի: Մենք ունենք Մխիթար Գոշ, որ դեռևս այն ժամանակ, երբ Եվրոպայում մարդուն խարույկի վրա էին այրում, գրել ա <<Դատաստանագիրք>>, մենք Շահամիր Շահամիրյան ունենք, որ դեռևս 300 տարի առաջ իր <<Որոգայթ Փառաց>>-ում տվել ա Հայոց Պետության մի Իդեալական մոդել: Իսկ մեր էս խոտերը, փոխանակ սրանց ուշադրություն դարձնեն, մեր մեջ սրսկում են եվրոպական արժեքներ:
Ընդհանրապես ես գտնում եմ, որ եթե սենց շարունակվի, մի ինչպես որ Իրանում եղավ մի այաթոլաների հեղափոխության նման մի բան էլ ստեղ ա լինելու, որովհետև երկար չի կարելի համակերպվել եվրոպական արժեքների անիմաստ ներդրմանը մեր ազգի մեջ:
Ընդհանրապես այս հարցերի հետ կապված, քեզ խորհուրդ կտայի կարդալ Արմեն Աղայանին: Գուգլ արա, կգտնես  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> Իսկ դու որտեղից գիտես, որ ստրկատիրական ժամանակաշրջանում ստրուկները ձգտում էին ազատության? <<Ալեքսանդր>> մեկ էլ <<Գլադիատոր>> կինոներից?


ցավում եմ, որ որևէ երևույթի մասին դու պատկերացում կազմում էս հոլիվուդյան ֆիլմերից, իսկ դա տրամաբանություն է հուշում հարգելի Արիացի, հա դե գոնե Սպարտակի գլխավորած ապստամբության մասին կարողա ականջի պոչով լսած լինես: Չնայած չէ լավա դու հավատա, որ ստրուկ լինելը լավ բանա, կարևորը մի հատ տեր գտնել ու ապրել երջանիկ և վայրենասիրական ճառերով լեցուն: :Smile: 



> Նորտոն էսքանից բան չհասկացա, բացի էն սառը ջրից, որը հիմա ինձ չէր խանգարի:


Դե ինչ ամեն մարդ հասկանում է այն մասը, որը իրեն ավելի ձեռնտու է, անուշ արա: :Smile: 



> Նորտոն, եթե ասում ես ուղիղ համեմատական են, ապա չպիտի ասես զրոյական են, քանի որ զրոն հաստատուն թիվ ա, իսկ ուղիղ համեմատականությունը բնութագրվում է գծային ֆունկցիայով, որը անցնում ա (0, 0) կետով: Ու ընդհանրապես, էս գրածդ մաթեմատիկական տեսանկյունից ոչ կոռեկտ ա:
> Հա, ու եթե չես նկատել, ես Ռուսաստանի վերաբերյալ դեռևս գրառում չեմ արել: Ռուսաստանի մասին ես քեզ կպատասխանեի Թումանյանի խոսքերով, բայց վախենում եմ հիմա էլ Թումանյանին սարքեք քրեաօլիգարխիկ ռեժիմի ծառայող, ստրուկ ու ազգի դավաճան:


Արիացի ինչքան կանխատեսելիա ձեր գրառումները լուրջ, Լիոնն էլ մեղադրում էր , որ ՀԺ-ի հոդվածներին կպնում եմ, հեղափոխությունա եղել և այլն, դու էլ Թումանյան:
Սա ոչինչ ասել չկարողացող, ոչ մի փաստարկ չունեցող մարդու գորոծղություն է՝ կպչել բառերից, եթե չստացվեց ուրեմն մոգոնել մի բան , որ իրականում չկա:
Դա առնվազն վերլուծականի թույլ լինելու մասինա խոսում, իսկ ռեժիմի պահով ասեմ, ռեժիմը իրեն լավ հավատարիմ ու առժանի սպասավորներ է գտել, յուրաքնչուր ռեժիմ աշխարհում հպարտ կլիներ սպասավորների այսպիսի բանակ ունենալու համար, մերոնք ահագին բախտավոր են:
Հա, նաև ասեմ, որ Թումանյանը ապրում էր մինչև անցած դարի առաջին  քառորդը, իսկ հիմա 21-րդ դարն է, եթե նկատել էս:

----------

Rammer (09.07.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Ախր էդ անտերը տենց չի էլի: Մենք ունենք Մխիթար Գոշ, որ դեռևս այն ժամանակ, երբ Եվրոպայում մարդուն խարույկի վրա էին այրում, գրել ա <<Դատաստանագիրք>>, մենք Շահամիր Շահամիրյան ունենք, որ դեռևս 300 տարի առաջ իր <<Որոգայթ Փառաց>>-ում տվել ա Հայոց Պետության մի Իդեալական մոդել: Իսկ մեր էս խոտերը, փոխանակ սրանց ուշադրություն դարձնեն, մեր մեջ սրսկում են եվրոպական արժեքներ:
> Ընդհանրապես ես գտնում եմ, որ եթե սենց շարունակվի, մի ինչպես որ Իրանում եղավ մի այաթոլաների հեղափոխության նման մի բան էլ ստեղ ա լինելու, որովհետև երկար չի կարելի համակերպվել եվրոպական արժեքների անիմաստ ներդրմանը մեր ազգի մեջ:


Էս էն միտքնա հիշացնում, երբ մենք խորոված էին ուտում եվրոպացիք ապրում էին ծառերի վրա, իսկ հիմա, երբ եվրոպացիք խորոված ն ուտում, մենք ենք թառել ծառերին:
Իսկ ի՞նչով է իդեալական, իսկ աշխարհում իդեալական մոդել ընդհանրապես գոյություն ունի՞: Իհարկե ոչ, բոլոր համակարգերն էն ունեն իրենց դրական և բացասական կողմերը:
Իսկ բռնատիրությունը , երբեմն լավ ազդեցություն է թողնում երկրի զարգացման գործում , լուրջ: Եթե այսպես շարունակվեց, իսկապես անհրաժեշտություն կլինի բռնապետի, որը կարգ ու կանոն կհաստատի: Էս պարագայում բռնապետը ցանկալիա՝ քրեական, օլիգարխիկ տարրեից երկիրը մաքրելու տեսակետից:

----------

Rammer (09.07.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ու մարդկային շահագործումը այնտեղ այնպիսի մասշատբների է հասնում որ Հռոմեական ստրկատերերը կնախանձեին: Մարդկանց ներշնչում են դե դուք պետք է աշխատեք օրեկան 12-14 ժամ , ու հետո էլ գալիս ասում են թե դու ազատ մարդ ես երբ էդ մարդը քիթ սրբելու ժամանակ էլ չունի:


Մարդուկ, կարծում եմ դա կախված է կոնկրետ աշխատանքից և բնագավառից, այլ ոչ թե երկրից: Ես որ ԱՄՆ գործուղման էի գնացել, օֆիսը հինգ անց կես արդեն համարյա դատարկ էր:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Հերթով հերթով անրադառնամ:



> Աշխարհն ա դուրս եկել ՌԴ -ի դեմ ու քիթը պատին ա դեմ եղել: Ճիշտ ա ինձ ՌԴ -ի վարած թե ներքին, թե արտաքին քաղաքականությունը էնքան էլ դուր չի գալիս, իրանք կարան ավելի օպտիմալ աշխատեն, բայց մենակ իրա հզորությունը հիացնում ա:
> ՆԱՏՕ-ն հենց Ռուսաստանի վախից ա ստեղծվել: Ում դեմ ընկերանանք սկզբունքով:
> Թող Հայաստանը Ռուսաստանի պես 2 համաշխարհային հաղթած լիներ, կամ գոնե իրանց պես ամեն պատերազմից հետո հող գրավեր, հիմա բոլորիս գլուխը բարձր կլիներ: Ոչ թե ОВПК "Сухой" -ի գլխավոր տնպրենը հայ լինի ու СУ-47 արտադրի ռուսների համար:


Ախբեր, էլի չեմ ուզում խորանալ էն ուղղությամբ, որից համարյա բան չգիտենք: Պարզապես ես ընդունում եմ, որ ես քիչ բան եմ հասկանում էս աշխարհի խաղերից, բայց ոնց որ թե դուք ամեն ինչ գիտեք… արա դե լավ ա էլի էս ակումբը… 
Ի դեպ, պետք է չէ ուրանալ հայերի սխրանքները համաշխարհային պատերազմներին… և առհասարակ, քո այսպիսի արտահայտությունը հուշում է, որ դու բացարձակապես անտեղյակ ես քո պատմությանը… և չես ճանաչում ՔԵԶ: Այդ իսկ պատճառով բնական եմ համարում քո արձագանքները “ազգայնամետ” գրառումներին:




> Վայ արա...  
> 
> Հա՛մ ասում ես՝ հայ պիտի լինենք ու մնանք, կարևրը մենք են, մնացածը սաղ ջհանդամ, հա՛մ ասում ես՝ աշխարհում էսինչ բանը չի եղել, ուրիշները չեն արել, ուրեմն մենք էլ պիտի չանենք, հա՛մ ասում ես՝ գերագույն արժեքը ՀԱՅն ա, ազգը, ազգապահպանություն, եսիմինչ, հա՛մ ասում ես՝ էդ ազգ-մազգ սաղ փաթթած, իրանք ոչ մի բան որոշելու իրավունք չունեն, ժողովրդիդ հավասարացնում ես հողին, փաստորեն, ու տենց լիքը բաներ: Ստեղ ախր գրելու բան էլ չկա արդեն, էս նախադասությունիցդ հետո ահագին մտածեցի ու զգացի, որ ոչ մի նորմալ տրամաբանական պատասխան էլ չեմ կարա սրան տամ, բայց լռել էլ չէր լինում: Ախպե՛րս, դու հենց հիմա էդ քո մտածելակերպով լրիվ արժանի ես էս վիճակին, քո ու քո նմանների շնորհիվ ա, որ դուսը օրումեջ մարդ են ծեծում ու սպանում: Մի օր էդ սպանողը կարող ա ձեզ էլ հասնի, Աստված չանի: Դուք տենց շարունակեք մտածել, որ ոչ մի բան չեք որոշելու դուք, էն մնացած՝ իրանց ուղեղներով մտածող մարդկանց էլ քարշ տվեք ձեր հետևից փոսը:
> 
> Ապե՛ր, դու աչքիս ժողովրդի մի մասը չես, որ տենց դեմ ես, որ ժողովուրդը ինչ-որ բան որոշի:


Պողպատյա տրամաբանություն: Սենց երևույթներ տեսնելով ես հասկանում ինֆորմացայի աղավաղման երևույթները: Դու մեղք չունես… մարդը պարզապես շատ հաճախ տեսնում է այն, ինչ ցանկանում է տեսնել:
Ես ասում եմ, որ եթե ամեն հայ մտածի այնպես, ինչպես որ ընդունված էր մտածել, ամեն ինչ լավ կլիներ: 
Մինչև հիմա, դուք տենց էլ չեք տարբերում, որ ՀԱՅ մարդուն, ՖՐԱՆՍԻԱՑԻ մարդուն, ՀՈԼԱՆԴԱՑԻ մարդուն, ԱՖՐԻԿԱՑԻ … և այլն… սրանք լրիվ տարբեր մարդիկ են, լրիվ տարբեր ունակություններով ու հակումներով: Եթե մի համակարգ աշխատի ֆրանսիացիների համար, ապա դա չի նշանակում, որ կարա աշխատի հայերի համար:
Ոնց ասեմ, սենց մի օրինակ … հիմա Աֆրիկայում ինչ համակարգ է աշխատում, ԴԵՄՈԿՐԱՏ պետությունները հերն անիծել էն ու դեռ  անիծում են էդ ժողովուրդների… բայց եթե Աֆրիակայում ասենք ապրեին ֆրանսիացիներ, իրենք թույլ չէին տա որ դա տենց լիներ:





> Ես ասում եմ որ իմ կարծիքով և քաղաքակիրթ աշխարի կարծիքով պետության բարգավաճման ու հզորացման համար անհրաժեշտ են որ պետության անկյունաքարերը դրվեն դեմոկրատական արժեքների վրա : Դու սա մերժում ես, բայց փոխարենը խոսում է ՀԱՅ մարդու կարևորության, կատարելության և այլնի մասին: Ըստ էության դու ինքդ քեզ գցում ես ծուղակի մեջ: Հիմա նայի ծուղակի հանգույցը որտեղ է:


… էդ էն աշխարհն է, որ մինչ հիմա չի ճանաչում 20-րդ դարի ամենամեծ հանցանքներից մեկը, Հայոց Մեծ Եղեռնը… քաղաքակիրթ աշխարհ… ուրիշ տեղ տենց բան չասես… ոնց էլ կարում եք տենց մտածեք?

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Հայ մարդը ինչ բարձրագույն արժեքների կրող էլ լինի նա մարդ է: Դեմոկրատիայից արդյունավետ համակարգ, որտեղ առավելագույնս ապահովվում է քաղաքացու( հայ մարդու )բարեկեցությունը , զարգացման և բարգավաճման հնարավորութնունն է և վերջապես քաղաքացիական ազատությունն է, դեռ չի ստեղծվել: Միգուցե բացարձակ դեմոկրատիա չկա ոչ մի երկրում: Բայց կա այնքանով որքանով վերցնում և պահանջում է քաղաքացին: Ուժեղ պետություն կերտելու ավելի արդյունվետ տարբերակ քան դեմոկրատական կառավարման համակարգն է ուղղակի չկա: Այս համակարգի հիմքում քաղաքացին է :Սա հայտնի փաստ է և դա բազմիցս ասել են նաև այն մարդիկ որոնց դու գրել էիր որ հարգում ես:


Ոչ, հայ մարդը շատ է տարբերվում այլ մարդկանցից, իր պահանջները այլ են, ռուսինը այլ, չինացու այլ, եվրոպացունն էլ այլ…
Նենց էլ ասում ես, ոնց որ թե բոլոր համակարգերը փորձարկել ես, եկել էն եզրակացության, որ ամենաարդյունավետը դեմոկրատիան է…
Հիմա աշխարհում էդ է փորձարկվում… բայց մի քիչ ուշադիր որ աչքրեդ բացում ես, տեսնում ես, որ մարդիկ էլ ցույցեր են անում, պատերազմները շատանում են, ոչ թե քչանում… ճգնաժամեր… մի բան է  պետք մտածել… աշխարհը փոփոխության է պատրաստվում… 
Կա այսպիսի մի համոզմունք` ինչպես ցույց է տալիս պատմությունը և ինչպես որ Տիեզերքի օրենքն է… այդ փոփոխությունը սկսվում է մեր լեռնաշխարհից: 




> Հիմա ինչ է ստացվում: Դեմ գնալով դեմոկրտիային դու դեմ ես հայ մարդու բարեկեցությանն, հզորացմանը, ազատությանը, ընտրելու իրավունքին: Այսքանից հետո երբ կարդում եմ քո դատողությունները ՀԱՅ մարդու մասին, ինձ թվում է թե դու ուղղակի ծաղրում ես...Ինչ կատարելության մասին է խոսքը, եթե դու դեմ ես որ մարդ ազատ լինի` ազատ տեղաշարժվի իր երկրում, ազատ կարողանա նախագահ ընտրել, պաշտպանված լինի օրենքով և այլն...Այդ իսկ պատճառով կարդալով քո գրառումնները հակազդեցությունն է առաջանում:


Ընդհանրապես տենց չստացվեց ոնց որ… ես գտնում եմ, որ դեմոկրատական արժեքաբանությունը տապալվող է և պետք չէ, որ մենք էլ մեզ վրա շալակենք էդ կեղտոտ բեռը, այլ մտածենք… ավելի շուտ վերանորոգենք մեր արժեքային համակարգը: Մենք ունենք մեծ պոտենցյալ… էդ ազատ լինելն էլ մի քիչ հարաբերական է… կան բազմաթիվ մշակված ՉԻ ԿԱՐԵԼԻՆԵՐ… որ շատերը հենց դեմոկրատիայի անունով խախտում են այդ ՉԻ ԿԱՐԵԼԻՆԵՐԸ:


[/quote]
 Դու դրան հակադրում ես մի երկու բառ "ազգային գաղափարախոսություն" ու չես բացատրում թե ինչ է թաքնված այդ բառերի տակ...Ինչ է այդ ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը? Ինչ գործողություններ է դա ենթադրում? Ինչ անենք որ ունենաք դրանից? Մեր ինչին է դա պետք? [/quote]
Եթե փորձես գտնել, կգտնես… ես կարող եմ քեզ օգնել… մի երկու հեղինակի անուն Արիացին նշեց… 
Ասենք կարող ես թեկուզ Ռանչպարների Կանչը կարդալ… ճիշտ ա այնտեղ չի նշվում ազգային գաղափարախոսության մասին, բայց էլի մի քիչ կճանաչես քեզ և լավ և վատ կողմերից…




> Երևի ուզում էիր ասեիր "Հայը պիտի մարդու նման ապրի, որ իրեն մարդ զգա", բայց մոտդ ինչ-որ ազգային-պահպանողահռետորական նախադասություն ստացվեց:
> Հայի նման ապրելը ո՞րն ա: Կա ապրելու մի ձև՝ արժանապատիվը, մնացածը ապրել չի:
> Կներեք, որ առանց այն էլ օֆֆտոպանոց դարձած թեմայում օֆֆտոպ ավելացրեցի:


Շատ բան էի ուզում ասել…մի գիրք բացատրություն է պետք… օրինակ…որպեսզի հայ լինի իրոք երջանիկ, ինքը չպիտի ուրանա իրենը, իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ ինքը պետք է հայի նման ապրի, ոչ թե... և այլն….




> Հա, մեակ չի մեկ էլ հյուսիսային կորենա հելել աշխարհի դեմ, դրա համր ժողովուրդը սովից սատկումա:
> Լավ կամ ու՞մ դեմա հելել Ռուսաստանը, որնա ճիշտ, շատ ճիշտ նկատեցիր , որ դու ու քաղաքականությունը երկու անհամատեղելի երևույթներ եք, բա էլ ինչ էս քաղաքական անհիմն տեսակետներ արտահյատում, հը՞ն:
> Հա մեկ էլ իսկական հայի չափանիշ տվողը դու է՞ս, նենց ապագայի համար իմանալու համար


Ես էլի ասում եմ, որ քաղաքականությունից հեռու եմ, բայց ոնց որ զրուցակից քաղաքական գիտությունների դոկտոր է: Շատ հաճելի է: 
Մենակ պրն. Նորթոն, խնդրում եմ ՌԴ-ին մի համեմատեք Կորեայի հետ:
Մարդուկ ջան, ընդհանուր առմամբ համամիտ եմ քո հետ…

----------


## Արիացի

> Մարդուկ, կարծում եմ դա կախված է կոնկրետ աշխատանքից և բնագավառից, այլ ոչ թե երկրից: Ես որ ԱՄՆ գործուղման էի գնացել, օֆիսը հինգ անց կես արդեն համարյա դատարկ էր:


Դա պտի լինի անկախ և պետությունից, և բնագավառից, և աշխատանքից: Իսկ եթե մի որևէ երկրում, որևէ բնագավառում, որևէ աշխատող աշխատում է շաբաթական 40 ժամից ավելի, դա արդեն մարդու իրավունքների ոտնահարում ա ու էդ երկիրը ավտոմատ ընգնում ա ոչ դեմոկրատ երկրների շարքը:

----------


## Elmo

> Ախբեր, էլի չեմ ուզում խորանալ էն ուղղությամբ, որից համարյա բան չգիտենք: Պարզապես ես ընդունում եմ, որ ես քիչ բան եմ հասկանում էս աշխարհի խաղերից, բայց ոնց որ թե դուք ամեն ինչ գիտեք… արա դե լավ ա էլի էս ակումբը…
> Ի դեպ, պետք է չէ ուրանալ հայերի սխրանքները համաշխարհային պատերազմներին… և առհասարակ, քո այսպիսի արտահայտությունը հուշում է, որ դու բացարձակապես անտեղյակ ես քո պատմությանը… և չես ճանաչում ՔԵԶ: Այդ իսկ պատճառով բնական եմ համարում քո արձագանքները “ազգայնամետ” գրառումներին:


Ինքա՞ն բան ա պետք հասկանալ, որ չտեսնել պարզ փաստը: Աշխարհի ցամաքի 1/6 -րդ-ը ռուսներինն ա: Իսկ Հայաստանը աշխարհի միջին չափի քարտեզի վրա կետ ա : Չի էլ երևում:
Էդ նրանից ա, որ ես ինձ չեմ ճանաչու՞մ, թե նրանից ա, որ ռուսները կատաղած են ու իրանց եիրկիրը մեծացնում են, իսկ մենք միշտ ծախել ենք ու ծախում ենք մեր երկիը: Էս ինչ էլ մնացել ա վարձով ենք տվել, որովհետև առնող չկա:

----------


## Արիացի

> ցավում եմ, որ որևէ երևույթի մասին դու պատկերացում կազմում էս հոլիվուդյան ֆիլմերից, իսկ դա տրամաբանություն է հուշում հարգելի Արիացի, հա դե գոնե Սպարտակի գլխավորած ապստամբության մասին կարողա ականջի պոչով լսած լինես: Չնայած չէ լավա դու հավատա, որ ստրուկ լինելը լավ բանա, կարևորը մի հատ տեր գտնել ու ապրել երջանիկ և վայրենասիրական ճառերով լեցուն:


Դե օղբաթա էլի էդ սպարտակը: Ասա քո համար ստրուկավարի խախանդ ապրում էիր քրեաօլիգարխիկ ավազակապետական ռեժիմի տակ: Քեզ պետք էր ապստամբեիր հլա մի հատ էլ վտանգի ենթարկեիր կյանքդ: Շատ էլ, թե քո հայրենակիցներին փողոցում չէին գնդակահարում:



> Արիացի ինչքան կանխատեսելիա ձեր գրառումները լուրջ, Լիոնն էլ մեղադրում էր , որ ՀԺ-ի հոդվածներին կպնում եմ, հեղափոխությունա եղել և այլն, դու էլ Թումանյան:
> Սա ոչինչ ասել չկարողացող, ոչ մի փաստարկ չունեցող մարդու գորոծղություն է՝ կպչել բառերից, եթե չստացվեց ուրեմն մոգոնել մի բան , որ իրականում չկա:
> Դա առնվազն վերլուծականի թույլ լինելու մասինա խոսում, իսկ ռեժիմի պահով ասեմ, ռեժիմը իրեն լավ հավատարիմ ու առժանի սպասավորներ է գտել, յուրաքնչուր ռեժիմ աշխարհում հպարտ կլիներ սպասավորների այսպիսի բանակ ունենալու համար, մերոնք ահագին բախտավոր են:
> Հա, նաև ասեմ, որ Թումանյանը ապրում էր մինչև անցած դարի առաջին  քառորդը, իսկ հիմա 21-րդ դարն է, եթե նկատել էս:


Հպարտ եմ ծառայել հայրենիքիս:  :LOL: 
Թումանյանի համարյա բոլոր ասածները ակտուալ են այսօրվա կյանքի համար: Հատկապես հասարակական, քաղաքական վերլուծությունները:

----------

Invisible man (01.01.2010)

----------


## Արիացի

> Էս էն միտքնա հիշացնում, երբ մենք խորոված էին ուտում եվրոպացիք ապրում էին ծառերի վրա, իսկ հիմա, երբ եվրոպացիք խորոված ն ուտում, մենք ենք թառել ծառերին:
> Իսկ ի՞նչով է իդեալական, իսկ աշխարհում իդեալական մոդել ընդհանրապես գոյություն ունի՞: Իհարկե ոչ, բոլոր համակարգերն էն ունեն իրենց դրական և բացասական կողմերը:
> Իսկ բռնատիրությունը , երբեմն լավ ազդեցություն է թողնում երկրի զարգացման գործում , լուրջ: Եթե այսպես շարունակվեց, իսկապես անհրաժեշտություն կլինի բռնապետի, որը կարգ ու կանոն կհաստատի: Էս պարագայում բռնապետը ցանկալիա՝ քրեական, օլիգարխիկ տարրեից երկիրը մաքրելու տեսակետից:


Էս էն միտքնա հիշացնում, որ դու չգիտես, որ երբ Մխիթար Գոշը դատաստանագիրք ա գրել, Եվրոպայում գիտական առումով կատարյալ 0 էր, երբ Շահամիրյանը <<Որոգայթ Փառաց>>-ն ա գրել, եվրոպայում հլա չգիտեին էլ ինչ ա ազատություն: Ու սա ընդհանրապես կապ չունի խորովածի ու ծառերի վրա ապրող արարածների հետ:
Իդեալականի մասին կարող ես կարդալ ստորագրությունս, հուսով եմ կհասկանաս:
Շատ ճիշտ ես: Օրինակ 20-րդ դարի ամենամեծ տնտեսական աճը ունեցել ա սովետը ստալինի ժամանակ` 30-ական թվականներին:

----------

Invisible man (01.01.2010)

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Քանի որ թեմայում ոչ Ռուսաստանի ներքին, ոչ էլ արտաքին քաղաքականության շուրջ քննարկումներ չծավալվեցին, փոխարենը թեմայից դուրս գրառումներ էին, թեման փակվում է: Թեման առանձնացրել էի միայն մի պատճառով: Մարդիկ բավականին հաճախ ուրիշ թեմաներում օֆտոպ էին անում, անցնելով Ռուսաստանի քաղաքականության քննարկմանը: Որպեսզի թեմայից դուրս գրառումների համար մասսայական տուգանքներ չկիրառվեր, առանձնացրել էի թեմա, որտեղ նորից օֆտոպ է:
Թեմայից դուրս քննարկումների համար կա առանձին տեղ, հետևաբար այս մեկը փակվում է: Այսուհետև թեմայից դուրս գրառումների դեմ բացի տուգանքից ուրիշ բան չեմ ձեռնարկի: Անհրաժեշտության դեպքում ինքներդ կբացեք ձեզ հետաքրքրող թեման: Դրա տեխնիկական լիազորությունները ու իրավունքները դուք ունեք: Բարի ժամանց*

----------

ChildOfTheSky (09.07.2009), Norton (09.07.2009)

----------

